# Camp site Shrewsbury



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

We have a wedding to attend in Shrewsbury in August so we need a site close to a place called Castlefields.

Being members of the Caravan Club, we have decided to splash out and book a site instead of wilding as we usually do.

Could some kindly soul who knows the area please advise us of a suitable site, I would get the book out if it wasn't in the van which is on a storage site miles away :roll: 

Many thanks,

Norman.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

No CC site in Shrewsbury and not sure how close to Castle fields but I can recommend Cartref Camping and Caravan site in village named Ford. Check it out on Ukcampsites.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

How far do you want to travel to and from the wedding?


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

There are several sites in and around Shrewsbury, the closest to castlefields is

Brooklands Farm, Greenfields Meadows, Shrewsbury, SY1 4DA 01743 360821. This is walking distance but take a torch.

There is a big site on the west side
http://www.morris-leisure.co.uk/caravan-parks/oxon-hall/overview.htm

and a CL at otley road.

hth

Jon


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peoples,

Many thanks for your help, deefordog, within 5 miles hopefully so it would not be too expensive a taxi ride.

Norman.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

There is the Morris leisure site behind the Oxon park and ride. Obviously handy for the park and ride (last bus at about 6:30 I think) but not an enormous taxi run from Castlefields.

It's a while since I used it (I live just down the road) but it was built to Caravan Club standards and was always well kept.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

jonegood,

Many many thanks for the help, we have booked into the Brooklands Farm site for two evenings, much appreciated.

Norman.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope you like it. We dont need it but friends have stayed on it a few times. 

Jon


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Brooklands Farm is 5-10 minute level walk from Castlefields, it's a lovely site (don't be put off by the lane leading to it which looks a bit off-putting). Once in the site you could be out in the countryside. Don't use the directions in the CC book, they are not very good.

Have a look at Google maps directions to the postcode, they are spot on.

Take a few extra days to look round Shrewsbury, the site is within easy walking distance of town centre, and there are shops and take aways within 5 minutes of the site.

Peter


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Too late I guess but Oxon Hall Touring park as in the link above is first class and conveniently sited near the park and ride and the better side of Shrewsbury. Amazingly it is often listed under sites for Oswestry!
Steve


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

"the better side of Shrewsbury".

What's that all about then?

Taking into account that Oxon would be nearly twice the price per night and a lot further away from Castlefields so would incur taxi fares the bride and groom can expect a far better wedding present from Norman I'm sure!

Then add the fact that the Dolphin pub is 5 minutes away from the site.

No contest!

Peter


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Damn do I have to buy a present also :roll: :roll: 
Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

An update to my original request.

We had a great time at the wedding last weekend and the CL at Greenfields Meadow was perfectly placed, 4 minutes walk to the grooms house and about 15 minutes to the Church.

My thanks to all who replied, your knowledge and help was greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Norman.


----------

